# Mongrel Hive



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

I'm posting this photo as fodder for another forum. I'll know I'll be the subject of a few rants for this, so my apologies in advance.










<Text removed and left in original thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218466 >


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Quite a frame of brood. I'd love to have that in my hives.

I wonder if the uncapped cells that are in line w/ each other are from the wires? They seem to be.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

That's a great photo with beautiful geometry in the laying pattern.

I notice the missing "bullet holes" that form straight vertical lines about equi-distant. That's where bees have already hatched out (?). 

Just read Sqkcrk's post about the wires. Hm. 

Amazing.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice, Dug. How old is the queen and the colony? Looks like a new frame.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> I wonder if the uncapped cells that are in line w/ each other are from the wires? They seem to be.


Likely where the reinforcing wires are located. It sometimes seems to take a brood cycle or so before they begin to produce brood over them. I don't know if the queen refuses to lay eggs in the cells or if the brood doesn't develop properly.


----------

